# CC Concert Photography Website 2013 Update



## myvinyl333 (Aug 24, 2013)

Iamnotjerry.com has been active since 2010 as a solo project and now has 2 photographers and a web/graphic person. We also maintain an accompanying Facebook page as a lead into Iamnotjerry that works well in quickly directing people/venues/bands to the site via FB and links to other social media.

Let us know your thoughts, especially if you remember older versions.

George


----------



## 412 Burgh (Aug 24, 2013)

SO MUCH BETTER DESIGN!!!! Sorry for the caps but it is so much cleaner than what it used to be! Great job on the overhaul!


----------



## myvinyl333 (Aug 24, 2013)

412 Burgh said:


> SO MUCH BETTER DESIGN!!!! Sorry for the caps but it is so much cleaner than what it used to be! Great job on the overhaul!



THANK YOU.  My partner's girlfriend has a lot to do with it as she is always updating and making sure we do not have broken links, etc. This allows us to focus on content


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2013)

I like the newer format much better...having the multiple "large thumbnail" photos for the different concerts just gives so much visual variety, and will ensure that the front page changes fairly rapidly over time, as new shows displace older shows. I think with as many thumbnails as you guys have, every viewer will stand a change of seeing a photo from a show he or she has a positive association with.


----------

